# Record for next 10 games



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Public vote :cheers: 
_________________________

March
Sun 27 Houston 12:00pm -- ABC 
Wed 30 Seattle 7:30pm FSNSW NBALP 

April
Fri 1 @ Denver 9:30pm KENS ESPN 
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers 7:30pm KRRT NBATV+Telemundo 
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers 7:30pm FSNSW NBALP 
Thu 7 @ Dallas 7:00pm -- TNT 
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers 9:30pm KRRT NBALP 
Sun 10 @ Golden State 8:00pm KRRT NBALP 
Tue 12 Portland 7:30pm FSNSW NBALP 
Wed 13 @ Utah 8:00pm KRRT NBALP


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

8/10 yep we will get a better record then either phx or heat but not both


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

10 choices beeing the maximum I had to take away one possibility, you have to reckon the Spurs loosing 10 straight is quite irrealistic to say at least, especially with this generation. Does someone know if the Spurs even had such a streak since the late 80's ? I though it happened in the 70's but I have no clue.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> 8/10 yep we will get a better record then either phx or heat but not both


We'll need a bit of everything to win 8 out of ten IMO, luck of course, no more injuries as well. Still it's a vote and I completely respect it. Have taken into account there are some teams in here that will do everything they can to kick our buts big time, The Mavs are going to jump at us during this game, on their own floor ready to quench their thirst of revenge...plus the battle for the 2/3 seed, they'll be pumped... so as the Sonics. We can't match them without TD... only if they are as much motivated as our guys.
I don't see Manu and Tony plus at least two bigs taking that a huge step.
That's only two games you'll tell me. 
Even tonight's game is a 50/50 win situation in the best of cases. Oh and we have 3 btbs in that stretch.

But man it would be so sweet if we could win 8 out of these 10 !
Hope you are right Rox :rock:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I went with 5-5. That's based a lot on recent performances, so maybe it's too negative of an idea. We really need to get one of these two games against Seattle and Houston, and we desperately need to win the remaining home games. I think we'll be able to beat Utah, and we should be able to win against the Clippers, so it's possible that we could go 6-4.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

7/10 for me. We're playing much better.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's one win. Had I seen this win first, I probably would have voted differently, but I'm, not backing out. It's going to be tough to win a few of those 5 road games. Utah is basically the only "Easy" game, although some might put the Clippers in that category as well. Denver, Golden State, and Dallas could all be losses.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the only 1 or 2 i see as a problem is dallas and golden state... denver we match up to well and since we lost to them last time i think we will try very hard to beat them and i no we r the better team even with out duncan. also would yall rather beat houston or beat dallas jw.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> Public vote :cheers:
> _________________________
> 
> March
> ...


6-4, with a good chance of going 7-3 or 5-5


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I can see us going 7-3 with losses to the Sonics, Mavericks, and Warriors.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

With the way the guys are playing right now(that Houston game was impressive) I think we could finish out this 10 game stretch going 6-3(7-3 overall with the win vs HOU). I think our losses will come at the hands of Golden State, Dallas and Seattle.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow how golden state has changed lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

A little to late though. They could be a pretty big threat next year. Spurs better watch out for them.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

5-5


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

On a side note,Glad to see you posting again Luiz^.

And for actual basketball content; we are currently 1-0 with our win against Houston. Our next nine games are not very tough, but without TD, our team is very unpredictable. We still have dangerous games against the red-hot Nuggz, the Mavs, Warriors, and Sonics. We also have to play the Clippers twice in a matter of 3 days, and it will be hard to beat them twice in a row like that. We could easily go 5-5, but we could just as easily go 8-2.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think 6-4 with losses to Seattle, Denver Dallas and Golden State.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So far people seem to think we'll be in the 5-5/8-2 area. That sounds pretty reasonable as a worst case/best case scenerio for the team.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i voted for 8-2... i think the spurs can do it. then again, there's times when they just completely stink. i'm trying to stay positive and vote for the scenario for the team.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

7-3....we are better than we think and we could go 9-1. We just aint playing our best ball.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> i voted for 8-2... i think the spurs can do it. then again, there's times when they just completely stink. i'm trying to stay positive and vote for the scenario for the team.


yep me 2


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I went 6-4...and I think that is probably being optimistic...that is a rough schedule to be closing out with, the way that we are depleted with injuries right now...sure we can beat a lot of teams with this lineup, but there will be several nights where Manu and/or Tony will be off, and the other guys simply won't be able to supply the needed firepower...Remember, we are still in the packed Western Conference, even if it is down from last year...I would be happy with 6-4....


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so lets pridict our record for the season
60 22
LIKE OUR CHAMPIONSHIP YR... I SMELL A REPEAT LOL
i can actullay see us being 61-21 or at best 63-19(im very optomistic)lol :banana:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

8-2 is optimistic, and 9-1 is extremely optimistic. We are good without TD, but better than the Sonics, and Mavs? If we beat everyone we are supposed to, which isn't likely, we still have to face those two elite teams. I think a 6-4 or 7-3 record is reasonable and would be satisfactory considering the conditions our team is under.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

texan said:


> 8-2 is optimistic, and 9-1 is extremely optimistic. We are good without TD, but better than the Sonics, and Mavs? If we beat everyone we are supposed to, which isn't likely, we still have to face those two elite teams. I think a 6-4 or 7-3 record is reasonable and would be satisfactory considering the conditions our team is under.


One more time I have to agree with texan... so as Koko it seems like both of you guys will aways end in posting stuff I could have posted myself...I have to reckon your english is head & shoulders better than mine...
Still Tony has to play at the same level as Manu can... I mean make big plays on both offensive and defensive ends when it counts the most... don't get me wrong Manu is still the man and TP is nothing more than he usually is...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> 8-2 is optimistic, and 9-1 is extremely optimistic. We are good without TD, but better than the Sonics, and Mavs? If we beat everyone we are supposed to, which isn't likely, we still have to face those two elite teams. I think a 6-4 or 7-3 record is reasonable and would be satisfactory considering the conditions our team is under.


 I think we can compete with the Sonics without Timmy, but the Mavericks are in a whole other league.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i voted for 7-3... i'll be satisfied with that... mavs are playing awsome right now and i wouldnt be too upset if we lost to them


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i still would if we loose to anyone i will b mad but its dallas and it our rival and if we can beat them without duncan thats allmost as good as beating the suns without duncan but duncan wil be bak prob for the last 5 so rember that when u choose


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

If TD returns for the last 5 regular season games, and that is still a big if, he would only be playing in the Utah and Portland games. I wouldn't expect his absence to change anything in those games. In my eyes, those two games are locks for wins, or as close of a lock we have in this 10 game stretch. The games we need to worry about are against Denver, Seattle, Golden State, Dallas and possibly even the Clippers(we play them twice within 3 days). These games will all be played without Duncan.

Like I said earlier, 9-1 or 8-2 is being a somewhat optimistic. Could we pull it off? Yes, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> If TD returns for the last 5 regular season games, and that is still a big if, he would only be playing in the Utah and Portland games. I wouldn't expect his absence to change anything in those games. In my eyes, those two games are locks for wins, or as close of a lock we have in this 10 game stretch. The games we need to worry about are against Denver, Seattle, Golden State, Dallas and possibly even the Clippers(we play them twice within 3 days). These games will all be played without Duncan.
> 
> Like I said earlier, 9-1 or 8-2 is being a somewhat optimistic. Could we pull it off? Yes, but I wouldn't bet on it.


he would also b playing against wolves and 2 other teams


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> he would also b playing against wolves and 2 other teams


Yeah, he'd be playing in the two Memphis games and against the Twolves; however, those games aren't within this 10 game stretch, therefore having no impact on our record for the next 10 games(starting with the Houston game).


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Duncan-less Spurs usually play with much more balls against the good teams (eg. Phoenix, Detroit, and Houston) but we lose to the Knicks and Pacers. :dead: I would be very scared of the games against Golden State and the Clippers almost as much as the games against the great teams.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Golden State is playing scary good ball right now. I've got the League Pass and since they usually play extremely late, I get to see them play quite a bit. Anyways, they are shaping up as a Dallas/Phoenix-like team that has tons of talent and just plays with great chemistry. I've always said Baron was underrated (Well, at least this year he has been), and now he's showing why. I really doubt we'll be able to win that game. I'd doubt our chances even if we had Duncan.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

I would definatley take 60-22 were i could get it. With TD, the best Defender in the league teams find it hard to get it through us and hard to grab boards with TD and Nesterovic in the Paint.

I reckon we will wn the championship this year  And i have $500 on us to win it,,, hoepfully they win so i can make a bit of money


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Golden State is playing scary good ball right now. I've got the League Pass and since they usually play extremely late, I get to see them play quite a bit. Anyways, they are shaping up as a Dallas/Phoenix-like team that has tons of talent and just plays with great chemistry. I've always said Baron was underrated (Well, at least this year he has been), and now he's showing why. I really doubt we'll be able to win that game. I'd doubt our chances even if we had Duncan.



I also think most people are underestimating the Warriors. They are playing freakishly good ball right now, and I doubt without TD that we will beat them. BDiddy and Jrich are playing so well together and they are really clicking as a team. That is one of the games I forsee us losing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

GSW are playing awesome ball rite now, but the only way I see us losing to them is if we underestimate them or we play another knicks game.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

I see the Spurs going 7-3 over the next 10 games.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bobot said:


> I see the Spurs going 7-3 over the next 10 games.


i doubt the suns will be able to go 7-3 over there next 10 espicially without duncan....they are already 3-5 without him. i see them going more like 6-4 or 5-5


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, that's two wins already, and two pretty impressive wins, although it should be noted that Houston was missing a starter and Seattle was missing an All-Star and a top reserve. By the way, I know who we're missing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

underhill_101 said:


> i doubt the suns will be able to go 7-3 over there next 10 espicially without duncan....they are already 3-5 without him. i see them going more like 6-4 or 5-5


The suns are 3-5 without Duncan, huh? I could have sworn they were 0-0. Either way, the spurs are doing better without him than they are doing without him. We're 4-5:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

haha nice .... we have 7gms left out of this and were 3-0 so far i still think 8-2 like i said but more tough gms ahead


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice one ezealen

And ROx we only won vs Houston and Seattle, two big teams but only two games...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o my bad i thought that the hawks gm was counting on here


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, we have played pretty damn well. After the slow uninspired start without TD, our effort is much improved and we are showing we can win without TD. Hopefully we keep this up, but there are some dangerous games in this stretch such as Denver, G State, and LAC. I'm still sticking with my original 7-3 prediction, but we could surpass that.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

2 - 1 so far in this 10 game stretch


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

3-1 so far


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*March
Sun 27 Houston 
Wed 30 Seattle  

April
Fri 1 @ Denver  
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers 
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers * 
Thu 7 @ Dallas 7:00pm -- TNT 
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers 9:30pm KRRT NBALP 
Sun 10 @ Golden State 8:00pm KRRT NBALP 
Tue 12 Portland 7:30pm FSNSW NBALP 
Wed 13 @ Utah 8:00pm KRRT NBALP




4-1 thus far. Not too bad, not too bad, although our level of play hasn't been too great since the Seattle game. We've got 3 straight road games coming up, and if we can win at least one of those we'll beat my prediction of 5-5.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sun 27 Houston
Wed 30 Seattle  
Fri 1 @ Denver
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers  
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers  
Thu 7 @ Dallas  
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers  
Sun 10 @ Golden State  
Tue 12 Portland  
Wed 13 @ Utah  


7-3. I'm surprised. We actually managed to win 2 out of 5 road games, and we won every game in SA during this stretch. 


Even though we finished at 7-3, I still wasn't very pleased with the caliber of play during this stretch though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Even though we finished at 7-3, I still wasn't very pleased with the caliber of play during this stretch though.


That's Koko for ya


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That's Koko for ya


my 8-2 record wasnt to far away lol yal thought i was crazy :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> my 8-2 record wasnt to far away lol yal thought i was crazy :banana:


and why do you need to quote me to say that? lol

Well I predicted 7-3 so


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I predicted 7-3 as well. As negative as we have been on this board about the play of the Spurs, one would never have thought that we ended up with a 7-3 record the past 10 games. We are really spoiled. :biggrin:


----------

